# Cleaning the Roof - How?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I need to clean the roof of our motorhome, but there are no ladders attached to the van. What is the best means to safely access it?

regards

Geoff


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Geoff

Few ideas

1) Step Ladders
2) Normal Ladder leaning against it
3) Scaffolding platform
4) Pull alongside the house and through an upstairs window
5) Cherry Picker
6) Get someone else to go up there.


Personally I would use step ladders and a Power cleaner like the dealers use.

stew


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

If You are going anywhere near La Rochelle then there is a great jet wash that has a gantry which you can pull along side of and reach over to do the roof, does anyone know if there are any like it in the UK


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Geoff,
Our van is parked close to the bungalow, so rather than prop ladders up against the van, Steve puts the ladder against the wall and crawls across !

Sharon, Steve & Mark


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I think I should have asked"Which step ladders should I buy"  

I cant access it via the house/bungalow, I dont have access to a gantry/cherry picker/scaffolding and I dont really fancy leaning a ladder that I dont have against the roof.

The van is 3 mtrs high so the step ladders that I have are not high enough or stable enough to get up there.

I should have given more thought to the question i asked.

regards

Geoff


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Geoff

We (thats the royal we, I really mean Shane) used some standard 4/5 foot step ladders to reach our roof on saturday to fit an aerial.

The other way would be to get mobile car valeters to come around and give the whole van a clean and polish. I think I remember one member having his RV done for £60.

Make sure they do not fire water into the fridge vents etc if you go down this route

stew


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I use a step ladder, then an extendable floor sqeegee. If a step ladder is too short or unstable, try fastening some foam or an old pillow to a set of ladders, the cushioning effect will protect the edge of the roof of your van.

Hope this helps :roll:


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Roof Window*

We have a roof window that opens right up, by having some small stepladders inside we can get up almost like driving a tank. Then feed the jet wash through to the operator and hey presto they can spray away with any debris spraying away from the roof.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ladders*

Hi - Even though I've only got a small one :wink: I wanted to be safely perched, not struggling to keep my feet on the thin treads of your average stepladder. I looked at all sorts, and finally bought some XXL aluminium, with much wider treads than usual. Found them to look at on Ladderstore.com, but got better price at Focus DIY £49-99p for 5 tread, goes up about £10 for each size. Bigger is still very steady with small top plastic shelf to put things/lean on. The name on them is HAILO. Ladderstore also do bits and bobs to put on the legs to stop sinking/wobbling. Good place for a browse. - Regards, Helena


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

if your using a jet wash what out you dont blow all the decals off also dont put it near jloints and fittings at full power.....

I just purchased a brsh for £10.99 at the local caravan store. Its like an extendable broom with water injected in to the brush so as to aid cleaning. The brush is quite soft so shouldnt scatch. Very good for getting at the luton front for cleaning.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys and I think the solution is in one of your posts.

I have just been to Focus DIY and had a look at vardy's step ladders by Hailo. Focus are currently offering the 7 XXL tread ladder at £39.99 which looks to be an excellent buy. 

I am fairly certain that I will be getting a set of these in the near future

regards

Geoff


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have just ordered one of these to assist in roof cleaning.

I hope I've done thr right thing!!

http://www.combi-ladder.co.uk/

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

The most important thing is to get someone to steady the step lader when you are on them, It is too easy for them to topple when you lean over to clean the van. don't overstretch and be careful coming down. the biggest danger is the two bottom steps.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought I had solved my problem yesterday with the Focus ladder, but I mentioned the roof cleaning in the pub last night. I was pointed here

https://www.asseenontvnetwork.com/vcc/tvnetworkltd/ultimateladder/140836/

After looking at pilgrimphils solution, I am now thinking of one of these. anybody tried one?

rayb - I will be careful, ladders are my worst nightmare!

regards

Geoff


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It does not look as though it will give you enough hight?

I would just go for a tall set of normall step ladders.

Richard...


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

I only order my Combi-ladder on Friday (£170.00!!) but it is supposed to be delivered before Xmas.

I'll "report" on how good it is later

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just a quick question;

Can you stand on the roof? or is it best not to? I have a Swift Suntor with a roof rack and a rear ladder, but it is difficult to move about just on the roof rack

Cheers

Paul


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Paul, I would supose the roof is strong enough to walk on, but the luton stretches quite a way back, leaving only a small flat area WITH NOTHING TO HOLD ON TO!!

And I'm not very good at heights to put it mildly. I am wanting a working platform off the roof ideally.

regards

Geoff


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*More to fill up the garage with*

Hi- Me again. Brilliant tip! Have now got these + accessories on order to go with my Focus ladders. Retired means I have to do it myself now. £140 for the lot, scaffold and stand on bits. I also got £3-95 pp as there is no P&P on it, and this extra guarantees 5-7 days. Will let you know if I fall off them. They are not for the Harmony van, but for the house, which has overhangs etc., and is a nightmare. He is horrified, as he might have to set about some windows now! H x


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

PilgrimPhil

Only just got the thread.

The treads (rods really) look as though they will be very painful for standing on for any length of time unless that is you have shoes with steel insoles which might make it work, or you are only using the ladder to quickly hop onto the roof.

Sorry the comment is late.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

This is how I do it I've also got an extendable brush.
Note the pipe insulation on the ladder.
Be very careful where you step , some motorhomes have a red line on the roof which you are not to cross.

David


----------



## 92720 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleaning the roof - How*

I have 2 in 1 ladder/step ladder and in ladder form I tie a cloth to it where it makes contact with with the roof guttering. From there I use an extendable brush to wash the roof. Then I read the owners' manual and found that the roof will withstand a weight of 13st up to but not the luton. As I can boast to be under this magic weight, I can now climb onto the roof to give it a good scrub every now and again.

JohnL


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

TallPaul said:


> Just a quick question;
> 
> Can you stand on the roof? or is it best not to? I have a Swift Suntor with a roof rack and a rear ladder, but it is difficult to move about just on the roof rack
> 
> ...


You can stand on the roof, but check that your specific MH permits standing on the roof.

However, my dealer when he was giving me the hand over "training course" recommended strongly that I didn't stand on the roof or at least minimize walking on the roof due to the fact that it puts pressure on the joints and will speed up possibility of leaks occurring.

Obviously the heavier you are the more likely that is to happen. I'm 15 stone, so I've decided not to walk around up there...

Drifter


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

For Duadua,

I really intend to use the CombiLadder as a "platform" rather than a step ladder. By spanning a strip of ply or scaffold board across it, it will give me the "height" to reach across the roof & the clean area. At the moment, wobbling on the top step of a set of timber step ladders isn't my idea of fun!!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

I lean a ladder against my bike rack and secure it with several heavy plastic ties.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

PilgrimPhil

Understood!

Apologies for my interference.

Best Wishes for Christmas and the New Year

Over and Out.

Duadua.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Vardy, PilgrimPhil

Just wondering how you are getting on with your new ladder systems?


regards

geoff


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

*Cleaning*

Luckily I have the ladders and bought 3 jumbo sponges from a pound shop and fastened them on the end of a brush handle with cable ties. Works a treat.
Regards Patman


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Geoff/StAubyns


I am still awaiting delivery of my Combi Ladder ! I have an order confirmation & sales invoice, but no ladder yet! My roof is looking decidedly dirty!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 102422 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello again,

Do not take chances with step ladders.

There is a diy aluminium tower system available for around £233

Take advice from a Doctor and buy a First Five Tower System

To be safe try www.brownsladders.co.uk for a good price

Best wishes

Dr Mandy (Icelander)


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

These are somewhat sensible suggestions - you could always go for a trampoline, pogo stick or similar- great exercise while cleaning the van. 

More seriously I've never found a jet wash does the job, especially the bugs, streaks and more noxious stuff that the van seems to accumulate even when not moving... back to elbow grease I fear.

David


----------

